# Cancun & Riviera Maya MTB Tours and Bike Rentals (and MTB Park Soon)



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi folks, we're just opening the Cancun & Riviera Maya MTB tours company. After more than 10 years riding trails in the jungle we've decided is time to start.

Even is a flat land, the terrain is very rocky, making sometimes the trails very technical. we have all sort of trails, from the trails for experts to the novice ones, sometimes including, caves, snorkeling, zip lines, Mayan ruins, Mayan villages, kayaking, sink holes (cenotes), spider monkeys, and more stuff all of this inside the jungle.

please for information you can reach us at our web page: Elite Cyclery Tours and Bike Rentals

We're also building a XC MTB park, near Playa del Carmen, that is going to be called: "Punta Venado Bike Park" we,re just finishing to build a little more miles of single tracks and where the bike shop is going to be. This Bike park will have the same as the tours, with the great think that if your family doesn't ride they can wait for you at Blue Venado Beach Club, where they can find other activities as: ATV's, Back horse riding, kite surf, wave runners, snorkel, and more!

Hope to see you around on your bike-cations!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like fun! My wife has been after me to try Playa del Carmen, so I may have to give it a try.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

sure!, hope to see you around


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I wish I knew about this when I was in Playa in January. next time for sure.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

by that time we start building the trails, but next time, as you said, you can visit us!


----------



## BobGolden (Nov 5, 2009)

So happy I ran across this. We got a teeny tiny taste of this at Boca Del Puma last time we were in Cancun and that was just a mile ride on junk bikes. The Trip Advisor reviews of these two places read just the same. We are planning a trip right now for November and this has just made the MUST DO list of things to do. Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

cool we're going to be waiting you!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

for sure, we'll be waiting! we don't promise junk bikes, but you'll have more fun!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Alcarve,

If we go to Cozumel, how would it work for us to have a tour with you? Specifically:

I'm assuming we'd need to take the ferry over (what time?). 

Would someone pick us up from the ferry? 

If we did a full day tour, what time would we be back in Cozumel?

One more: my 8 year old son loves to ride, and rides with me a lot -- would he be able to ride with me?

Thanks!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Of course, we pick you up at the ferry port, the time depends on the tour, but the earliest the better. The full day tour comeback is around 5 or 6pm at Playa del Carmen


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Alcarve, thanks for connecting me with Ellen at Elite Cyclery -- she provided some good information in a guest post for my blog:

Mountain Biking Near Cancun, Playa Del Carmen and the Riviera Maya « Cycling For Beginners


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Great, and the article is really nice, glad, as soon as I see her gona show her the blog. If you let me, I can recommend to this web page: Cancun Bike Races

Hope we can have you riding with soon!


----------



## oceanminded (Feb 25, 2009)

@ alcarve,
Sounds fun! Can you recommend any resorts in the area that have the best/advanced snorkeling either right out front of the hotel or near by? 

Thanks!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Well almost all the big resorts have their own beaches, but for snorkeling spots, I would say to you look for something near "Puerto Morelos" or "Akumal" those two places are well known for their great snorkeling and diving


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

We snorkeled near Akumal (famous for turtles) and the dive shop there was great to rent equipment and lockers from. You can walk right out from the beach and snorkel with lots of turtles, rays, fish, etc.


----------



## mtrostle (Jan 23, 2006)

My family is vacationing in Playa del Carmen in early July. What are my options for riding some nice trails? I'm an experienced rider, so it's more single track/technical riding that I'm looking for.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

You might check out the article in my 6-5-13 post above, that has links for info about the tours and also links to the MTB Park.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

mtrostle said:


> My family is vacationing in Playa del Carmen in early July. What are my options for riding some nice trails? I'm an experienced rider, so it's more single track/technical riding that I'm looking for.


Punta Venado Bike Park, will fit perfect for you, trails for all kind of rider level: check out the web page at PUNTA VENADO BIKE PARK, its just 6k ahead from Xcaret (on the main road from Playa del Carmen to Tulum)

You'll find the signs of Punta Venado Caribbean Eco Park on the sea side of the road

Have fun riding!


----------

